# Helene Fischer x1



## homsa59 (7 Feb. 2009)

Hallo an alle!
Habe mich lange nicht gemeldet und mochte als entschuldigen eine heiße Blondine in rotem Minikleid und Strumpfhose posten. Wer hätte gedacht, dass Helene Fischer so eine Granate ist.

[URL=http://img43.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc427&image=68335_Helene_Fischer_123_427lo.jpg]


[/URL]


----------



## mark lutz (7 Feb. 2009)

granate kann man sagen dazu


----------



## fengkuang (17 März 2009)

schönes Bild! 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## mannivice (9 Okt. 2009)

*AW: Helene Fischer*

Sie ist zur Zeit wohl das Beste was auf dem deutschen Musikmarkt vorhanden ist!


----------



## Stefan102 (1 Nov. 2010)

Schöne Aufnahme 
:thx:


----------



## Trampolin (26 Nov. 2010)

Tolles Kleid und süßes Mädchen! :thx:


----------



## Punisher (28 Feb. 2011)

großartig


----------



## vagabund (3 März 2011)

Auch ohne DSDS ein Superstar!


----------



## Chili56 (3 Dez. 2011)

ja, Helene Fischer gehört durchaus zu den Mädels, von denen man gerne mehr sehen mehr sehen möchte ;-)


----------



## Konto 1960 (11 Feb. 2012)

Sexy Helene Fischer in sexy roten Kleid mit braune Glanznylons


----------



## John333 (11 Sep. 2012)

OH, Ja, Geil


----------



## Jone (14 Sep. 2012)

Diese Traumfrau ist eine Sensation


----------



## stadtbote (14 Sep. 2012)

Heiiiißßßß!!!!

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Crippler (15 Dez. 2012)

homsa59 schrieb:


> hallo an alle!
> Habe mich lange nicht gemeldet und mochte als entschuldigen eine heiße blondine in rotem minikleid und strumpfhose posten. Wer hätte gedacht, dass helene fischer so eine granate ist.
> 
> [url=http://img43.imagevenue.com/img.php?loc=loc427&image=68335_helene_fischer_123_427lo.jpg]
> ...




ich:wow::wow:


----------



## kk1705 (15 Dez. 2012)

Granate ist richtig, hat aber den falschen Freund


----------



## Sarafin (15 Dez. 2012)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## shiny77 (17 Nov. 2013)

Wow! :thx:


----------



## ersguterfan (20 Nov. 2013)

Dank dir für die geile Helene


----------



## frankegerhard10 (20 Nov. 2013)

Klasse Frau


----------



## funnyman (28 Nov. 2013)

schönes Bild


----------



## donnergott611 (17 Okt. 2015)

atemlos .....
bin ich jetzt

vielen dank für das heiße bild von helene


----------



## wangolf (19 Okt. 2015)

Hammer ............


----------



## gomdar (25 Mai 2018)

Danke fur Helene!


----------

